# john deere



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Does anybody know anything on john deere atv's.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

If you are referring to the Gator, they run ok, but will beat you to death on rough ground. I have ridden one in a corn field a few times and had my fillings shaken out.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

They have a Buck and Trail Buck series now that looks nice.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

The problem I see with the deere ATV's is the same problem they have with every other product they paint green that they don't build themselves. They will not stock enough parts and the parts will be over priced. If your a big deere fan than OK. But if you are looking for a well built ATV check out the Honda's, Yamaha's, and the Kawasaki's all of these are ell built and built all on their own.

Mike Peters


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

They are built by Bombardier for Deere. They are nice machines. I own, and have owned JD for quite some time, and you'll open a kettle of fish in a place like this regarding brands and brand loyalty. 

My Deere products have all been fantastic. I presently have 17K worth of there stuff in my garage, and all of it has been bullet proof so far.

With that said, I did NOT buy their ATV. I bought a brand that had some history, and depth of product line. I live in the heart of Deere country here in Illinois, smack dab between JD's Horicon plant and the Quad Cities, but the Asians have the ATV market owned.

Buy green, bleed red :lol:


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I had a chance to try the John Deere/Bombardier a couple of years ago when they first came out. John Deere shot their promotional video on our farm and we got to do the driving while they filmed. I took it through some nasty stuff back off the trails in the woods, and it was awesome. Substantial and well built, bigger than the Polaris 500 I'd been using. I liked it a lot, and the usual ATV we used is a Polaris Sportsman, so I'm comparing to that (and I like the Polaris just fine).


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks all, I'm in the market on buying a new atv, so just trying to see if the jd is worth checking out. But the yam kodiak 450 is looking good to me right now.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't forget to check out the complete Honda line. Some new stuff is available, and the Honda resale value is the highest. Durable and trouble free ans long as you do the suggested maintenance.
No major problems with my 2002 Honda Rubicon. Absolute BEST transmission out there; you cannot feel it shift it;s so smooth.


----------

